# 16 day old babies



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

I hope I'm not boring you guys. These little ones just amaze me and they change so much each day. May they bring you a smile.

Click to see a slide show of 16 day old babies.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

They aare all so cute, i especially like the one of girl b where it looks like she is winking....lol


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

I had two pics of her almost identical. This one looks like she was smiling compared to the other on.  She is the one you liked in the other group of pics.


----------



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

they're absolutely adorable.. hedgehog baby faces are just too cute to stand!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

boring us??? NEVER! i could never get bored of these cute little babys! :mrgreen: hehe glad to see they are all doing so well <3


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

they are so gorgeous i really love your little pinto boy


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Soraya said:


> they are so gorgeous i really love your little pinto boy


Soraya... is your signature billingal?? :lol:

Myrtille babies are 13sem: Kinder still available!¤
Naima babies are 7sem: Crocus still available!¤


----------



## Soraya (Dec 3, 2008)

your right thank Mika :lol:


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Aaaaaaw! They're all so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I want to buy them all :lol: so cute.


----------

